# Moment of Silence for Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas



## Jinile Presas Calpe (Aug 13, 2002)

To All Martial Arts Practitioners of Modern Arnis:

The Presas Family request for a moment of silence on August 28th at 4:20 P.M. For the 1st death Anniversary of our beloved father Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas.


From:
Mary Jane
Mary Ann
Remy
Maria 
Demetrio


----------



## DanFromDetroit (Aug 14, 2002)

If this is a joke, it is in exceptionally poor taste. If this is not a joke, you should pick some other time than 4:20.

If you don't know what in the world I am talking about, then go to Google and enter 420 as a search term and peruse the first few entries.

regards
Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanFromDetroit _
> 
> *If this is a joke, it is in exceptionally poor taste. If this is not a joke, you should pick some other time than 4:20.
> 
> ...



Dan,

Please know that the time originally requested marks the one year aniversary of the unfortunate passing of our beloved and respected Grandmaster, Remy A. Presas and it was on the behalf of some of his family members.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 14, 2002)

My Apologies for this post it is made to clarify an issue.

First, A moment of silence would be a great honor.

Second, the problem with 4:20 PM is acode word for those who
use drugs here in the U.S.A. Particularly Marijuana.


Now, I do not know the exact time of death, I would presume / assume that 4:20 PM was the time of death of the Late GM Remy Presas. Therefore the use would be co-incidental.

My Best Wishes to the Presas Family

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 15, 2007)

Also, look what the first name on that list who its from.

Sorry, but in all seriousness may this great man be forever remembered!


----------



## Carol (Feb 15, 2007)

The thread is almost 5 years old.  If it was done as a joke, the time has come and gone.  The Professor's spirit lives on in all of us.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Mike,

I do believe it was clarified that this moment of silence was respectfully requested from a member of the Presas family.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 16, 2007)

Many schools have that  Moment of Silence for Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas and will observe it for a long time


----------

